# Casting Clinic 2/16 - 9am Miraflores Park



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Our local club FFNWF is starting its structured casting clinics Saturday.
We start with beginners for the pick up and lay down cast. Then we will work with individual casters according to their needs. 
Better to practice than to watch videos. All comers are welcome.


----------

